
Show HN: Crosswordmaker.io - mollerhoj
http://crosswordmaker.io/
======
shanecleveland
Love the idea, but I don't understand it at all. Where's the clues? Boxes
aren't numbered. Why are there input text fields? Why is the crossword filled
out already?

I've never seen a puzzle with only seven or fewer boxes in any direction. If
working, would need to see a version with at least 12-15 boxes across and
down.

------
microsby0
Isn't this a word search maker? Crosswords have clues and empty boxes to fill
in the answers.

